# PCD since the reno, any pictures?



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

I would be curious to see pictures of the PCD post renovation. Anybody have some they can share?


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump. Be nice to see what the place looks like.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I will have photos in exactly two months!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Pics? I was last there 5/14. Curious as to what changed.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Was there in Late Oct... no real renovation of the PC that I could see, but the Zentrum yes... and all I can say is meh...


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I have some pics in my PCD thread.


----------

